# Is there a "lock" feature for sorting in Omnisphere?



## C.R. Rivera (Feb 10, 2019)

I looked at the "manual" and searched the web, but could not find an answer.
I wanted to look my sort selection (A-Z) on the browser as it alway resets when I exit. Am I looking in the wrong place?
Cheers

CRR


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 10, 2019)

Unfortunately you can't. This is a major flaw IMO. I asked them ages ago as I would like to lock it to ratings. I even tried saving the default multi with it set in hopes that it would stick. No luck. Maybe if enough people request it, they will implement it. Should be easy enough.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Feb 10, 2019)

Thank you very much for that information. I wonder if 2.6 might include that.
Cheers

CRR


----------



## cjsf (Feb 11, 2019)

Is there an official means of delivering feature requests and constructive feedback to Spectrasonics? I'm itching to see a handful of tweaks to speed up workflow.


----------



## iobaaboi (Feb 11, 2019)

Send an email to: [email protected] 

Just keep in mind that everyone’s workflow is different, especially across genres! 

I agree regarding the sorting, send an email!


----------



## whiskers (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm pretty surprised there wasn't such a feature


----------



## cjsf (Feb 11, 2019)

iobaaboi said:


> Send an email to: [email protected]
> 
> Just keep in mind that everyone’s workflow is different, especially across genres!



I'm pretty sure we'd all be stoked if we had the following updates to the mixer interface: click hold and drag copy/paste from one Part to another (and/or usual key shortcuts), select multiple Parts and change same parameter for all, delete key deletes Part (and/or command x), double click to enter # value, actual db values in level automation.


----------

